# Xorg - OpenGL

## Palio

Nie wiem jak skonfigurować serwer X do współpracy z OpenGL...

Niby jak wpisuję glxgears to się coś pojawia lecz działa bardzo wolno... Podobnie gdy uruchamiam LBreakout2 - działa strasznie wolno...

Jednak takie gierki jak np. foobillard czy armagetron nie uruchamiają się w ogóle.

```
palio@localhost ~ $ foobillard

Video mode set failed: X11 driver not configured with OpenGL

```

```
palio@localhost ~ $ gltron

[error] cannot load .gltronrc from /home/palio/.gltronrc

[warning] old config file found, overriding using defaults

[warning] defunct config file found, overriding using defaults

[system] Couldn't set GL mode: X11 driver not configured with OpenGL

```

Xorg.0.log

Flagi USE

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## Yatmai

eselect opengl set nvidia ??

----------

## Palio

już to wykonywałem, niestety nie pomaga  :Sad: 

----------

## wodzik

a 

```
   Load  "dri"

```

 nie powinno byc zahaszowane?

..::Milu Edit: ort!!

----------

## Palio

niezależnie od tego czy linijka ta jest zakomentowana lub nie, dalej jest to samo...

Video mode set failed: X11 driver not configured with OpenGL

od raku: ort.

----------

## timor

 *Palio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Xorg.0.log
> 
> Flagi USE
> ...

 

Czytaj logi.

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
```

Zrób 

```
emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
```

 i sprawdź czy moduł jest ładowany przy starcie. Powinien byc dopisany do /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

----------

## kicior

Wyłącz w końcu to dri w konfigu, bo w logu masz: *Quote:*   

> (II) LoadModule: "dri"
> 
> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
> 
> (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
> ...

 no i potem daj emerge --info, lspci -v, dmesg, nowe logi iksów, wersja drivera nvidii...

----------

## Palio

 *Quote:*   

> no i potem daj emerge --info, lspci -v, dmesg, nowe logi iksów, wersja drivera nvidii...

 http://members.lycos.co.uk/paliopalio/info

----------

## timor

 *Palio wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   no i potem daj emerge --info, lspci -v, dmesg, nowe logi iksów, wersja drivera nvidii... http://members.lycos.co.uk/paliopalio/info

 

Czyli:

```
(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) UnloadModule: "GLcore"

(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)
```

dalej

```
timor@timor ~ $ equery b /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so in *... ]

x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r4 (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so)

```

1. Czy w /etc/make.conf masz wpisane takie coś?

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

Jeżeli tak, to z jakimi flagami masz skompilowany xorg-server?

2. Działa Ci poprawnie kalwiatura?

```
(EE) Error loading keymap /usr/share/X11/xkb/compiled/server-0.xkm
```

----------

## Palio

 *timor wrote:*   

> dalej
> 
> ```
> 
> timor@timor ~ $ equery b /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so
> ...

 OK, X-y zrestartowane. Teraz w logach jest dalej to samo

```
(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: undefined symbol: __glXAc

tiveScreens

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) UnloadModule: "GLcore"

(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)

```

 i dalej "Video mode set failed: X11 driver not configured with OpenGL

" przy uruchamianiu np. foogillarda.

 *timor wrote:*   

> 1. Czy w /etc/make.conf masz wpisane takie coś? 

 tak *timor wrote:*   

> Jeżeli tak, to z jakimi flagami masz skompilowany xorg-server? 

 http://members.lycos.co.uk/paliopalio/xorg-serverUSE.png *timor wrote:*   

> 2. Działa Ci poprawnie kalwiatura? 

 Tak

----------

## timor

 *Palio wrote:*   

> ... *timor wrote:*   Jeżeli tak, to z jakimi flagami masz skompilowany xorg-server?  http://members.lycos.co.uk/paliopalio/xorg-serverUSE.png
> 
> Po co Ci flaga 3dfx na nvidii? kdrive, dmx są Ci potrzebne?
> 
> 

 

----------

## kneczaj

pokaż 

```
eselect opengl list
```

Spróbuj jeszcze wyłączyć flagi 3dfx, dri i kdrive

Dri i tak nie jest ładowane, to po co ci??, a jeśli chodzi o kdrive to może nie współpracować ze sterownikiem nvidii.

----------

## Palio

```
localhost palio # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

 *Quote:*   

> Spróbuj jeszcze wyłączyć flagi 3dfx, dri i kdrive 

 zaraz przekompiluje

----------

## Palio

W dalszym ciągu jest bez zmian...

Pewnie te informacje są bez jakiegoś większego znaczenia ale podczas kompilacji wypisało mi takie info:

```
* These patches are known to cause problems with EXA enabled.

 * Forcing on xorg-x11 for new enough glxtokens.h..
```

```

Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface... done

 * Users of reduced blanking now need:

 *    Option "ReducedBlanking"

 * In the relevant Monitor section(s).

 * Make sure your reduced blanking modelines are safe!
```

----------

## timor

 *Palio wrote:*   

> W dalszym ciągu jest bez zmian...
> 
> Pewnie te informacje są bez jakiegoś większego znaczenia ale podczas kompilacji wypisało mi takie info:
> 
> ....

 Są bez większego znaczenia.

Spróbujemy się pobawić jeszcze Twoim xorg.conf'em. Zamień to:

```
Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection
```

na to:

```
Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection
```

Dalej, to:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection
```

na to:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   #VideoRam    262144 - gdyby były problemy z wykryciem ramu to zdefiniuj to i pamiętaj, że 1MB to 1024*1024 bajtów!

EndSection
```

Jak chodzi o tą sekcję to ja mam tam jeszcze kilka udziwnień, żeby beryl śmigał choć jak dobrze pamiętam to niektóre z tych opcji są zbędne ale nie miałem czasu się ostatnio tym bawić...  :Wink:  To je moje:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 6600"

    #Driver      "vesa"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Option "NoLogo" "true"

    Option "CursorShadow" "true"

    Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "64"

    Option "CursorShadowXOffset" "4"

    Option "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

#    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option "backingstore" "true"

    Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option "DRI"     "true"

EndSection

```

W poprzedniej sekcji z modułami mam jeszcze coś takigo:

```
# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection
```

Pokombinuj z tym co Ci podałem, może ruszy.

----------

## Palio

Niestety... xorg.conf poprzewracałem w każdą stronę i dalej gierki OpenGL nie chcą odpalić (a glxgears jak działał tak działa...)

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

A możesz jeszcze napisać, jakiej wersji sterowników używasz i czy jest to aby na pewno wersja legacy?

----------

## timor

 *Raku wrote:*   

> A możesz jeszcze napisać, jakiej wersji sterowników używasz i czy jest to aby na pewno wersja legacy?

 Z tego co pamiętam to GF2MX działa na normalnych, nie na legacy.

----------

## Maf

 *timor wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*   A możesz jeszcze napisać, jakiej wersji sterowników używasz i czy jest to aby na pewno wersja legacy? Z tego co pamiętam to GF2MX działa na normalnych, nie na legacy.

 

Z tego co ja pamietam to wszystkie na pewno gf1, gf2 i gf4mx dzialaja na legacy, nie jestem pewien co do gf3 i gf4ti.

----------

## timor

 *Maf wrote:*   

> Z tego co ja pamietam to wszystkie na pewno gf1, gf2 i gf4mx dzialaja na legacy, nie jestem pewien co do gf3 i gf4ti.

 Ja się ostatnio na mojej pamięci kilka razy zawiodłem więc zaufam Twojej  :Smile: 

----------

## Palio

Sterowniki w wersji 1.0.8776 normalne (nie legacy) Karta to GF2

----------

## timor

 *Palio wrote:*   

> Sterowniki w wersji 1.0.8776 normalne (nie legacy) Karta to GF2

 Więc tak jak podpowiadają koledzy spróbuj z driverami legacy  :Wink: 

----------

## Palio

Jeszcze jedno

sterowniki lepiej kompilować z flagą dlloader czy bez niej. Gdzieś czytałem, że dlloader powoduje jakieś komplikacje i lepiej bez...??

----------

## timor

 *Palio wrote:*   

> Jeszcze jedno
> 
> sterowniki lepiej kompilować z flagą dlloader czy bez niej. Gdzieś czytałem, że dlloader powoduje jakieś komplikacje i lepiej bez...??

 To głupoty czytałeś. Ta flaga jest konieczna w modularnym xorg'u (wersja 7) inaczej nie zostanie załadowany moduł.

----------

## Palio

hmmm... chyba jednak pozostanę przy normalnych sterowanikach:

http://members.lycos.co.uk/paliopalio/nvidia.png

http://members.lycos.co.uk/paliopalio/nvidia.log

Pomijając to, że z kolorkami coś jest nie tak to OpenGL dalej nie dzierga:

```
palio@localhost ~ $ glxgears

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual

palio@localhost ~ $ gltron

[error] cannot load .gltronrc from /home/palio/.gltronrc

[warning] old config file found, overriding using defaults

[warning] defunct config file found, overriding using defaults

[system] Couldn't set GL mode: X11 driver not configured with OpenGL

palio@localhost ~ $   
```

----------

## Drwisz

Ja zapytam: jakie jądro? Oraz czy na pewno ustawiłeś je prawidłowo. Dodatkowo popatrz na komunikaty instalacyjne dla driverów nvidii. Przeleć swój kernel jeszcze raz i powyłączaj np: dri i inne badziewie.

----------

## samakra

tez mialem taki problem (Couldn't set video mode: X11 driver not configured with OpenGL) i po rekompilacji media-libs/libsdl wszystko dziala jak nalezy

----------

## DamianK

Ja też mam gf 2 mx, i sam się dziwiłem czemu zwykłe sterowniki nie działają. Jeszcze 2 miesiące temu jak ściągałem sterowniki na nowszego kompa (6600gt) to były tylko zwykłe sterowniki i obslugiwaly gf 2 mx. Musisz:

```

emerge --unmerge nvidia-drivers

emerge nvidia-legacy-drivers

```

----------

